# Motorola releases open source software for BIONIC



## L1Wulf (Jun 11, 2011)

http://sourceforge.net/motorola/droidbionic/home/Home/

I haven't looked at what's in the zip, bit according to AndroidCentral, this includes the kernel. AndroidCentral post - http://m.androidcentral.com/motorola-droid-bionic-kernel-source-released

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Anybody know someone experienced with the dx oc method who could port it?


----------



## bravozero (Sep 22, 2011)

Sweet. I smell some kickass customization coming soon, minus the unlocked bootloader of course.


----------



## L1Wulf (Jun 11, 2011)

This is pretty big.  hopefully we'll see the end result of this sooner rather than later.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Woo whooooooooo! Maybe some BIONIC GOODNESS WILL BE ON THE WAY


----------



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

I may be wrong but what can be done with this is probably very limited... it is not like the bootloader key is included in kernal source...


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

"Brenardo said:


> I may be wrong but what can be done with this is probably very limited... it is not like the bootloader key is included in kernal source...


This is my limited understanding as well. We have a locked bootloader still so can't even run modified kernels.


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

Just a tease to keep people from jumping ship when Prime drops... Moto knows you can't do much without the unlocked bootloader.

Nice try moto!!

Perhaps their new device which will send the Bionic to the bargain bin will include the unlocked bootloader.


----------



## bravozero (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm not jumping ship... I'm staying right here. I'm very happy with the Bionic, screen and all.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

"bravozero said:


> I'm not jumping ship... I'm staying right here. I'm very happy with the Bionic, screen and all.


Me too, the prime can suck it. Plus i have an upgrade in april so if something comes out that wow's me ill get it, but ive always loved moto hardware. I dont know anything else.....i learned moto, im a pro at sbf and all that crap. Moto makes good devices but bad choices.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Yea I've always love moto hardware and durability and calls are clear.
HTC I hate the plastic they used. On my tbolt I barely put in my pockets and I got scratches on the front side plastic. 
Calls are terrible sounded. Robots if you say but I did love how much I satisfy my flash addictions. Do miss bamf doh. At least I use my wife's tbolt to cure my flash until we get things speeding in here. 
Haven't really tried Samsung or LG but my wife hated the fascinate.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

"terryrook said:


> Moto makes good devices but bad choices.


so true.


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

terryrook said:


> Me too, the prime can suck it. Plus i have an upgrade in april so if something comes out that wow's me ill get it, but ive always loved moto hardware. I dont know anything else.....i learned moto, im a pro at sbf and all that crap. Moto makes good devices but bad choices.


What about the RAZR ? LOL

Makes the Bionic seem like a waste of space on the VZW shelf unless its marked down drastically.

Here's the device that will rule other devices... Defintely not the Bionic

http://www.bgr.com/2011/10/18/motorola-droid-razr-hands-on/


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Development is for usable releases only.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Haven't really tried Samsung or LG but my wife hated the facinate


The main problem I had with Samsung and LG is poor reception. Motorola has the best reception and call quality. If they had an unlocked bootloader they would be the best manufacture, but my locked X running liberty was as good or better than anything I ran on my unlocked bolt so I do see the big deal.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

mwep said:


> What about the RAZR ? LOL
> 
> Makes the Bionic seem like a waste of space on the VZW shelf unless its marked down drastically.
> 
> ...


Really specs are nearly the same... why mark it down?


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

"cstrife999 said:


> Really specs are nearly the same... why mark it down?


Ditto. And I read moto responded to a tweet that the bl will be locked on razr as well-due to carrier restriction and some other mumbo.

What moto devices on other carriers are unlocked? Any? If it's big red I guess we need to vote with our feet - even if our numbers/percentages are miniscule compared to general public. Then again, general public ain't so swift. How many million iP4s(ame)'s were sold this past week?

Maybe iP5 on Sprint with LTE will catch all of our eyes. It should catch up w/ 'current' Android by then anyway.

(tic)


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I heard the canada or rogers has unlockable/lockable.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

"mwep said:


> What about the RAZR ? LOL
> 
> Makes the Bionic seem like a waste of space on the VZW shelf unless its marked down drastically.
> 
> ...


Lets hope. Ill get it right now if its everything they say


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

marleyinoc said:


> Ditto. And I read moto responded to a tweet that the bl will be locked on razr as well-due to carrier restriction and some other mumbo.
> 
> What moto devices on other carriers are unlocked? Any? If it's big red I guess we need to vote with our feet - even if our numbers/percentages are miniscule compared to general public. Then again, general public ain't so swift. How many million iP4s(ame)'s were sold this past week?
> 
> ...


The Motorola atrix for AT&T has an unlocked bootloader I believe.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Willis420 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes the atrix has an unlocked bootloader, but only due to finding an eng build with an unlocked bootloader


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

Willis420 said:


> Yes the atrix has an unlocked bootloader, but only due to finding an eng build with an unlocked bootloader


Which is the same way most phones get unlocked now, the t bolt was the same


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

Willis420 said:


> Yes the atrix has an unlocked bootloader, but only due to finding an eng build with an unlocked bootloader


Didn't motorola officially unlock it shortly after they got their hands on the eng bootloader?


----------

